# help with radio upgrade



## DriftWorks859 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi I just got a 2011 Chevy curze and I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a 7" touch screen radio that is equipped with navigation am,fm, and xm radio?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If you want to keep the stock look, you'll need to get one from Ebay but we warned, haven't heard much good reviews on them. Think they're called rovers.

If you want aftermarket, it will most likely replace your stock controls. I'd check crutchfield and when you find the one you like, google search it for better pricing.

You'll lose your ability to change car settings but seriously I haven't needed to change mine in the year I've owned it.


----------



## DriftWorks859 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea that's what I was afraid of did the cruze that comes with a screen was that equipped with GPS if not ill just save the trouble an buy a garmen lol cause I travel alot


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

There was a post some time ago about aftermarket Nav-type systems and since I bought my new laptop I lost the link to the site. Can anyone post the link to the Korean site that sells OEM looking units? The unit incorporated the AC controls and it had a revised GUI that looked waay better than the stock unit. The site had products for Kia, Hyundai, Chevrolet Cruze and I believe Nissan. I remember I had contacted the company and they were selling it for $1000. Ive been searching the net for a month trying to find it.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is the OEM: GENUINE CHEVY CRUZE NAVIGATION SYSTEM NAV RECEIVER, 7" DISPLAY & PANEL 22744758 : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> There was a post some time ago about aftermarket Nav-type systems and since I bought my new laptop I lost the link to the site. Can anyone post the link to the Korean site that sells OEM looking units? The unit incorporated the AC controls and it had a revised GUI that looked waay better than the stock unit. The site had products for Kia, Hyundai, Chevrolet Cruze and I believe Nissan. I remember I had contacted the company and they were selling it for $1000. Ive been searching the net for a month trying to find it.



This??? Chevy Cruze Latest Multimedia InDash Navigation System


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

trol said:


> Here is the OEM: GENUINE CHEVY CRUZE NAVIGATION SYSTEM NAV RECEIVER, 7" DISPLAY & PANEL 22744758 : Amazon.com : Automotive


That's a great link and it's got ALMOST everything you'd need ... but they left out the outer trim bezel! 
(GM part# 95216932)


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Queencity...it kinda looks like that..it could be the one however I found it on the manufacturers site which was posted some time ago. Interesting link..does anyone know if the Mylink or the stock nav displays album art on mp3's?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is what I was thinking about... Anyone please tell me if they know it won't work, but I was thinking of upgrading the PDIM (and yeah I already bought it and got it yesterday) so my phone can connect via bluetooth and do the audio wirelessly. Then you can just sync your phone, program your route, and toss your phone up in front of the stereo had if you have to look at it. In my case i have a razr maxx so the G Maps voice should still transmit over the radio through BT (Right???). If it works that way then you should be able to play, pandora, Iheart, Netflix, Hulu or whatever else is on your cell phone. It's not really the size of a tablet but it's more convenient and then when you leave you take your phone with you so there isn't something in the dash that attracts theifs? I guess I need to go get some tools and take my dash apart. If no one responds I will report back how well it worked out...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

trol said:


> Here is the OEM: GENUINE CHEVY CRUZE NAVIGATION SYSTEM NAV RECEIVER, 7" DISPLAY & PANEL 22744758 : Amazon.com : Automotive


I already replied once to this ... but when you look up the 22744758 part number on GMPartsDirect web site, it says it will not fit the 2012 cruze. Now, having been a GM customer a LONG time, I know that sometimes, the same part will have different part numbers based upon which brand it's for (i.e. buick different from chevy, etc.) I checked the part numbers my local dealership gave me for the 4 parts required to make the swap, and they did not all match the part numbers included in that package deal on amazon. In all likelihood, it would PROBABLY fit ... but I think I'll look around through junk yards to find a wrecked cruze and just get those parts instead!


----------

